# Upgrading Series1 - Which CD to buy ?



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, I bought a TiVo S1 with lifetime subscription which I am planning to upgrade to a 300Gb HDD and install a turboNet card.

I know I can download the MFSTools CD and copy the original drive to the new one - and then install the LBA48 patch but it looks like I can buy a CD ISO image for only $20 that will make this a lot easier (and save me hours).

My question is, which ISO image is the best one to buy? There seems to be a number of these around offering different software. The ones I have seen so far are:

1. Universal Boot CD Version 11
2. InstantCake for Series1 Standalone Units

I wondering if I can get some suggestions as to the easiest upgrade path. I have been using Linux for years so I am pretty savy here.

M


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd just download the free boot cd - PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 to copy the software from my existing HD.


----------



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

mick66 said:


> I'd just download the free boot cd - PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 to copy the software from my existing HD.


I am confused, what is the difference between these CDs and where/why would I need to use the "paid" CDs:

PTVupgrade Universal Boot CD 11 *NEW* $20 DOWNLOAD (has everything!)
PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 FREE DOWNLOAD (default boot no byteswap)
PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 Enhancements $5 DOWNLOAD (default boot no byteswap)

There is also the InstantCake CD for $20 from the same people.

Basically, I just want to get my Tivo up and running with the 300Gb HDD, Install the drivers for the Turbonet card, TivoWebPlus and get some of the "netready" tools working.


----------

